# Chrome comes to iPhone, iPad



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Google has announced Chrome for iOS. iPhone and iPad will both be supported, with each platform picking up what looks like an almost exact clone of Chrome for Android.


More to Come


----------

